# Critter ID please



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all, 
This may be a beginner question, but I've searched and can't find an answer. I've had my viv up for about a month now and have guests.

All the plants were rinsed and allowed to grow in organic soil for a month, then rinsed again before introducing them into the tank. There are a couple of logs that were soaked in bleach for at least 12 hours and then sat in a box for a month as well.

The only thing that I can think of is eggs in the soil as there were/are also worms. 

About the bugs:

They don't seem to move unless disturbed and even then they are very slow. There seems to be some spiderweb like material near them. (Initially I thought these were simply spider webs on the plants.)
They are white and range from 1mm to 3mm in length.
They are on all plants in the tank except my bromeliad (includes anthurium and creeping vine type plants), although their population is not too intrusive yet.

Maybe pill bug/rolly polly/sowbug babies? Are they ok to leave in there? 

(By the way, this will house red eyes, but you dendro peeps seem to be the most knowledgable about all things frogs and environments.)

Cheers, 
Jeremy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mealy bugs.....

Ed


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Bugs*

Yep mealy bugs for sure.
later


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

agreed. I had these come in on some air plants. Because they were air plants, I soaked them overnight completly underwater and they just drowned. Dont know how you'd deal with those in your viv, but do it quickly, they're highly prolific.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

do darts eat them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks for the help guys.
i searched and saw the alcohol trick. seems to work really well, but who knows if i'll be able to get rid of them completely this way.

i doubt any frogs would eat them since they don't move.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeremy,
You may want to check this out.
http://www.orchidboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=


----------

